# "thats def an obvious potbelly!"



## Sebastian (Feb 15, 2006)

Hello to everyone- 
I've posted here over the past few years, with my weight rising and falling....in highschool I was a stick-thin distance runner/soccer player and was excited to have a change from the sixpack that I'd had for years. I'm 24 now and have gained 28 lbs this winter and at 188 weigh the most I ever had. It's been getting some comments......what do you think?? Should I gain some more?

Thanks!

-seb 

View attachment 188 - 1.jpg


View attachment 188 - 2.jpg


----------



## Fortune Cookie (Feb 15, 2006)

Seeeeeexyyyyyyy! :shocked: 

I remember your pics from before, and I must say, these new ones are *hot*. Not only do they show off your fabulous figure, but they also have great composition. I love the mirror pic. 

I vote for gaining more if you're comfortable with it, but stopping if you're not. Either way, some lucky girl is going to be smitten. 

-Fortune Cookie

PS>>> love the tattoos.


----------



## Dutchgut (Feb 15, 2006)

For the long term, you could stand to gain more weight, but if you've already gained 28 pounds this winter, it would be well to limit gaining for the immediate future and concentrate on building up your muscles.


----------



## missaf (Feb 15, 2006)

Dutchgut said:


> For the long term, you could stand to gain more weight, but if you've already gained 28 pounds this winter, it would be well to limit gaining for the immediate future and concentrate on building up your muscles.



Couldn't agree more. ATake time to build yourself a routine and structure to support an ample body


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys! It's really exciting gaining....although I have to be honest, I had no clue I'd put on this much until I went to the drs. office yesterday (bronchitis, yuck) and the nurse chuckled when I got down off the scale. "Wow, do you know that you've gained 16 pounds since you were last seen in November?!" "Really?!", I said...."did that say 188?" To which she said, "Sure did, hun! Are you pants getting tight?" It really was priceless! Surprised that my weight gain could have snuck on without me even trying, I checked with my grandma to see what she thought. Anyway, she thinks its great.......she has seen me gain before but this time "its definately an actual potbelly!" The pics don't lie........it really is a belly this time. 

Fortune...thanks for the compliments!! It prob would be a good idea to lift some weights....its pretty surprising how soft I've gotten. 

Look forward to hearing more soon!

Sebastian


----------



## Lovingit (Feb 15, 2006)

OK you are really hot, I love your body


----------



## Jes (Feb 15, 2006)

Sebastian said:


> Thanks for the comments guys! It's really exciting gaining....although I have to be honest, I had no clue I'd put on this much until I went to the drs. office yesterday (bronchitis, yuck) and the nurse chuckled when I got down off the scale. "Wow, do you know that you've gained 16 pounds since you were last seen in November?!" "Really?!", I said...."did that say 188?" To which she said, "Sure did, hun! Are you pants getting tight?" It really was priceless! Surprised that my weight gain could have snuck on without me even trying, I checked with my grandma to see what she thought. Anyway, she thinks its great.......she has seen me gain before but this time "its definately an actual potbelly!" The pics don't lie........it really is a belly this time.
> 
> Fortune...thanks for the compliments!! It prob would be a good idea to lift some weights....its pretty surprising how soft I've gotten.
> 
> ...



Honey, even MY pants got tight, ifyouknowwhatI'msayin'!


----------



## missaf (Feb 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> Honey, even MY pants got tight, ifyouknowwhatI'msayin'!




*fans Jes before she overheats*


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 15, 2006)

wow, this is great to hear! thank you so much....
should i post some more?? how much more should i gain?

you guys are really too kind!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 15, 2006)

Very nice pic...:eat2:


----------



## BellyQueen (Feb 15, 2006)

Helllloooo Hottie:smitten: (whistles at you) No you don't need to gain an ounce:eat2: You are Purrrrrfect as you are:wubu: Hope to talk to you in chat gorgous


----------



## wrathofpengy (Feb 16, 2006)

Dayum...you look good hun...

I'm lovin the tats, too..


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks for the feedback! you guys are great! hope to get to talk with all of you in chat sometime! :eat1:


----------



## tankgirl (Feb 16, 2006)

MEEEOOOOOWWWW!!!!!
*overheats from lack of fanning*

.....
Whatever works, Hot Stuff. Whatever works.
....

....Sorry, originally had more, but then I wanted music, and winamp wanted to update, so it opened its page on top of half of my reply... and I can't remember the rest, but it was all really good.... ehh... >.<


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 17, 2006)

ROOHHRR!
thanks tankgirl!


----------



## FreneticFangs (Feb 17, 2006)

:shocked: 
Damn. You're adorable. I didn't notice you had pics here before. Hm.. maybe I didn't notice you when you were thinner. lol. Don't feel bad. I had a guy come up to me in a mall once and I just didn't SEE him. I walked right past and my friend had to point him out to me. Needless to say, he didn't have your physique


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Feb 18, 2006)

You are _cute_! And that was the understatement of the year.

Yeah...a few more pounds would look nice on you, as long as you stay firm. I'm sure that there's _something_ more attractive than a chubby guy with muscle tone...but _I_ sure haven't seen it yet!

-Qit


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks frenetic and qit! 

all these compliments make me hungry!


----------



## Laina (Feb 19, 2006)

Mmm...almost gorgeous enough to make me wish I were single. 

As for the bronchitis--yuck. Feel better...I hate coughing, and I hatehatehate the steroids they put you on for bronchitis. *hugs*


----------



## missaf (Feb 19, 2006)

I get asthmatic bronchitis if I'm not careful, Steroids, while good for the appetite are not good for moodswings :shocked:


----------



## Laina (Feb 19, 2006)

Ugh. They made me hellish to live with. They also made me itchy. Apparently everything makes me itch.


----------



## ThikchicStacey (Feb 19, 2006)

ohhhhh honey...
You look GREAT! Keep those pounds coming!


----------

